# iPhone APP for Directv2PC



## mkstretch (Aug 11, 2007)

Anyone think this is possible or will happen?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nope.
DirecTV2PC "must" stay within your home network.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

There are also a variety of technical reasons why it wouldn't work.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Over wifi maybe, connected to the same router...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Over wifi maybe, connected to the same router...


That's the only way it'd be feasible. But you also have to consider whether or not the iPhone has the horsepower to decode the aggresive MPEG4 compression that DirecTV uses.


----------



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Could they not do something like SlingBox? Never say never.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

KsBillsFan said:


> Could they not do something like SlingBox? Never say never.


Slingbox does it through analog and DirecTV2PC doesn't, so.....


----------

